# OEM Sony MDR-XB30EX at ₹499 77% OFF?



## Ray (Mar 30, 2015)

Black Sony MDR-XB30EX Headphones

Is this a genuine product?What does OEM mean?


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2015)

OEM refers to original equipment manufacturer.
There is no way of knowing the authenticity of a product unless purchase is done. But I would advice you to better not buy from shopclues.


----------

